# my new to me 1956 fastwin 15 restoration



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

heres what it looked like when i picked it up:








i got it for 20 bux had to drive a ways to pick it up but it think it was worth it 
the guy told me it ran but he messed with the points and it quit and he got disgusted with it 
i got it home and tore into it 
i took the lower unit off first and TRIED to open the lower unit housing all three screw rung off and the housing was still stuck tried to drill out the bolt and ended up goring up the housing i got it off by drilling 2 holes in the top and running some screws into the holes pressing the housing off using the wear plate
this is what i found: and then i didnt feel so bad about f'n up the housing getting it off









looks like he ran more sand than water through the water pump ordered new waterpump kit pn#382468

also i ordered a tune up kit pn#172522
, 2 new coils pn#584477,a powerhead baffle kit pn#377070,carb kit w/float pn#439071, and a new crankshaft seal pn#303804(they tend to go bad without the baffle and there wasnt a baffle on this motor)
so here i sit bored waiting on parts and i figured id give you guys an update


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I have a 56 7.5hp. These take a pressurized tank as they have no fuel pump. There is some info on the web about how to add a pump though. They are nice running motors, but heavy.


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

i have two - a 5.5 and a 15 both '56's i love em i was trying to see if anyone was interested in a redo of one of these and i guess noone is ...... both of mine have fuel pumps
gotta wonder how they compare inweight to one of these new four strokes - id be willing to bet my 15 is lighter than a new four stroke


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Redo it and post some pics. I dont know how they compare weight wise to a newer 4 stroker. The older motors were rated at the crankshaft while the newer motors are rated at the prop.


----------

